# lohnt es sich noch Aufzurüsten



## .::Sasa::. (13. Februar 2010)

*lohnt es sich noch Aufzurüsten*

Hallo ! 
Wie oben schon genannt ist meine Frage Lohnt es sich denn noch ein bisschen mein PC aufzurüsten hab mein sys: C2D 8400 @3Ghz /geforce 9800GT /MSI 43 Neo-F/2 gig ram Kingston/wd 500G/ Lohnt es sich da nochwas reinzusteckn? oder eher nicht. 
danke schonmal


----------



## Two-Face (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: lohnt es sich noch Aufzurüsten*

Hm, ja wieso nicht? Grafikkarte geht immer und die CPU is O.K.. Zur Sicherheit kannst du dir aber auch einen Quad-Core einbauen.


----------



## windows (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: lohnt es sich noch Aufzurüsten*

Waswillst du mitdem PC machen?


----------



## GHOT (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: lohnt es sich noch Aufzurüsten*

Wie siehts bei Dir mit den €`s aus?
Das ist auch ein wichtiger punkt. Denn dein PC hat ja noch einen Wert.
Ich würd mir nen Quadcore besorgen (Q6600 gebraucht günstig)(Q9550 der beste für Sockel 775) evtl mehr und oder neuer Speicher und ne aktuellere Graka, bei der Graka würd ich noch warten bis NVidea die DX 11 draußen hat, den dann sind dort mit Preisreduzierung zu rechnen und die 9800er ist ja nicht so schlecht.


----------



## fr3ak@hw12 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: lohnt es sich noch Aufzurüsten*

wenn du noch weitere 2gib RAM in deinen pc steckst und vllt. noch ne flottere graka (zb. gtx 275/HD 5***)
dann hast du doch noch einen recht potenten Gamer PC (die CPU hat ja auch noch Taktspielraum nach oben )


----------



## riedochs (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: lohnt es sich noch Aufzurüsten*

Ram auf 4GB aufrüsten und eine ATI4870 reinpacken.


----------



## der_knoben (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: lohnt es sich noch Aufzurüsten*

Also auf jeden Fall mehr RAM. Nen Kumpel hatte auch nur 2GB drin, und hat sich gewundert, warum CoD MW2 im Multiplayer immer so stockt. Mit 4GB gings dann schon wesentlich besser.
Die Grafikkarte könnte eventuell auch ne neue werden. GTX260 oder HD4870.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: lohnt es sich noch Aufzurüsten*

Guckst Du mal in meiner Sig, was nur ein Grakaupgrade bringen kann. Meine alte Karte is zwar nicht ganz so wie deine 9800er, aber nen guten Schub hättest du in jedem Fall, 2GBB dazu vorausgesetzt.


----------



## .::Sasa::. (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: lohnt es sich noch Aufzurüsten*

Danke Schonmal für die guten antworten.Also ich nutz den PC meistens zum Zocken und Musik hören. Das mit dem RAM ja das is verständlich^^Mit der Graka könnt wirklich mal eine neue sein,bin mit der CPU eigentlich noch zufrieden da denk ich mal wird drin bleiben und ja wie schon gesagt zum Takten is ja noch Luft ^^


----------



## Raeven (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: lohnt es sich noch Aufzurüsten*

Also ich meine ne neue Grafikkarte - 4870 1GB, 4890 1GB oder 260 GTX- und noch 2GB Ram und gut is.
Ansonsten komplett auf I5 oder I7 umrüsten und die "alten Teile " verkaufen.
PCGH-Gaming-Kit: Aufrüst-Set mit Core i5-750 und weiteren Komponenten für 499 Euro + Aufrüsttipps [Anzeige] - PCGH-Gaming-Kit, Core i5-750, Asus P7P55D, Megahalems, Corsair DDR3


----------



## riedochs (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: lohnt es sich noch Aufzurüsten*

Ich habe den Xeon E3110 der soweit identisch mit dem E8400 ist und eine 4870. Aktuelle Spiele laufen in 1920x1200 auf High absolut flüssig.  Ich hatte vorher eine 8800GT drin und die hat definitiv die CPU ausgebremst.


----------



## .::Sasa::. (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: lohnt es sich noch Aufzurüsten*

nagut ja das würde auch gehn aber ja....ich weiss ja nicht was meine teile gesamt bringen würden.ich würde es nur machen wenn meine "alten" Teile auch ein bisschen mehr  geld reinbringen würde.


----------



## Raeven (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: lohnt es sich noch Aufzurüsten*

schau doch mal bei EBAY rein und suche nach deine Komponenten. Damit hast du eine preislichen Anhaltspunkt für deine Überlegung.


----------



## .::Sasa::. (14. Februar 2010)

*AW: lohnt es sich noch Aufzurüsten*

Da bin ich grad dabei =D also ich muss zugeben ich hät es mir schlimmer vorgstellt die preise sind ja doch nicht zuuu niedrig
Also was wären so die preise für die teile (ebay) geschaut 70€`für die cpu 
-20€ noctua kühler
-10€ RAM 
-3o€ Graka 
-20€ Mobo Oder Sind die Vorstellungen zu hoch angesetzt ?


----------

